
Neural Net Plays Atari “Fishing Derby” - andrew-lucker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0CYtp8bQNI&index=35&list=PLX1tECIw-CXVYcg4k4SJl92rmzU5-hflW
======
JoeAltmaier
I assume the 'random' strategy was the one on the left? It didn't ever extend
the line - just the pole. Not a fair test?

~~~
andrew-lucker
Yes, just a baseline. Trying to arrange a comparison with further strategies X
vs Y etc.

Still working on the OpenAI plumbing though, so still a ways before I get to
play with all the different research agents available.

